# painting before or after you put the project together.



## nate22

when you build a piece of furniture or anything else do you paint or stain all the pieces then put it together or do you put it together then paint or stain it. I have been putting the ends of my beds together then painting them, but I was thinking about painting all the pieces then putting it together. What is the best way.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Grandpa

If you paint first you will probably have to touch it up later anyway. Also, glue doesn't get into the pores of the wood if you have finish on it. I think the better joint will be made on an unfinished surface.


----------



## dbhost

Painting after, staining / oil finishes before. Nothing worse than not being able to get the finish into that speck of a seam, then the dry spot stands out like a sore thumb!


----------



## reggiek

I will put a protective coat on any of the really hard to reach spots prior to assembly. I do not finish the whole project as I like to have the finish balanced. If you do the parts separately….some will get more stain, finish…etc then the others. Just think of how hard it is to match a repair part - even without a pattina…it is tough to get the finish matched.

Not to mention problems with glue up as mentioned above….although that can be avoided with painters tape or good masking.


----------



## TheOldTimer

As dbhost stated, I finish all my projects prior to assembly except for painted projects. Tape all joints with painters tape prior to applying stain and finish. If you are careful during assembly, you should have minimum touch up work. Apply tape prior to assembly on the edges of joints to capture any glue squeez out. After finishing, I allow the finished surfaces to sit for a couple of days to let the finish cure. I hate to finish after sssembly especially the interior of the project. I apply all my finishing material with a conversion HVLP gun.
This has worked for me for years of woodworking.


----------



## Earlextech

In my cabinetry business I always finished as much as possible before assembly. Then I might put one final overall coat to tie it all in. Depends on the project. I also apply all stains and finishes with HVLP which gives me ultimate control over the finish.


----------

